
Decentralization Will Create a Better Sharing Economy - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/decentralization-will-create-a-better-sharing-economy-1e84e0c36301
======
marenkay
Another claim of how blockchain will make things change.

Yet there is not a single worthwhile use case.

